# score of wood!



## Hunting Dad (May 28, 2020)

Found a great deal on all this wood. It was about to go in a burn barrel. Some people don’t realize this is like gold to a new wood turner. Can’t wait to start making turkey calls with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2020)

Great score!!! Let us see what you make.


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2020)

Looks like a nice mix of goodies


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2020)

Congrats! Looks like some good stuff....


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2020)

That is a nice score!


----------



## Maverick (May 28, 2020)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pineapple67 (Jun 16, 2020)

Those are awesome! Wish there were more places to find those types of wood


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 16, 2020)

Congrats! What a nice haul! Chuck


----------

